# Riding in the SNOW!



## e-rider (23 Nov 2008)

Hi,

I've just returned from a 25 mile off-road ride in the snow - great fun!

In some places the snow must have been 10cm deep - really hard work just to keep the bike moving. Toes went numb too!

Anyone else been riding in the snow today?


----------



## HeartAttack (23 Nov 2008)

Must be a Norfolk thing, did 60 miles on the road bike, found it really too hot at times, though the snow did look great 























It was a pain though when the wife opened the patio door and let the cold in, turbo's are great in this weather


----------



## RedBike (23 Nov 2008)

I thought I would post this photo up so that anyone quickly looking at this topic would think I have been riding in the snow. 
I wasn't. I had bitterly cold rain and lots and lots of mud - Horrible!

(The photo was taken in Feb this year).


----------



## KitsuneAndy (23 Nov 2008)

I had to cycle to work and back in the snow. Wasn't fun trying to get back into the city at midday.


----------



## GilesM (24 Nov 2008)

A few weeks ago I was riding in about 5inches of frozen snow, really difficult to keep things moving along on the steepish ups. On Saturday I was at Glentress and did a mixture of red run and hidden natural trails, there was only about half an inch of show in places, but it was frozen, this made some of the descents very interesting, I was just catching up with a couple of guys when the front one's front wheel completely went from under him halfway around a berm, looked a bit sore.
Generally I enjoy riding off road in the snow.


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Nov 2008)

it is brill; nice and soft when you come off  and sharpen your reflexes. seem to recall the brakes freezing up and not being effective. unfortunatley the small sprinkling on sun am was damp and then disappeared due to drizzle so not worth going out.


----------



## Domestique (24 Nov 2008)

Wish it would snow for long enough here, have been waiting for a few years now


----------



## DJ (25 Nov 2008)

Domestique said:


> Wish it would snow for long enough here, have been waiting for a few years now




Where do you live ? that you have'nt had any snow, we normally get one day of snow a year now, I know people who say that fifty years ago in Glasgow they used to be able to skate in the streets!


----------



## newbiebiker (2 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Where do you live ? that you have'nt had any snow, we normally get one day of snow a year now, I know people who say that fifty years ago in Glasgow they used to be able to skate in the streets!




If it snows in Galway..unbelievable


----------



## numbnuts (2 Jan 2009)

what's snow


----------



## HF2300 (9 Jan 2009)

Anyone ever ridden in serious snow - like several feet deep? Is it do-able, perhaps if packed down?

Going to Canada in a few weeks, wondering if it'd be practical to hire a bike and ride some of the snowshoe / cross country trails...


----------

